# When to Reduce from 3 Meals to 2 Meals a Day?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I feed my dogs three meals a day, because they tend to gain weight fast. More frequent and smaller meals help with that problem. I also like feeding three times, because the amount of food they are getting at one time is less, to me, that means less chance of bloat. But, of course, people that work fulltime won't be able to feed three times a day, understandably. 
If you choose to feed twice a day, I don't see why you would not be able to start now.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Hi!*

We have a dogsitter that comes in and feeds Amber at noon and plays with the dogs. That is a concern to me that she has to feed Amber and play ball with her all within 30 minutes. I lost an Irish setter to bloat in the late '80s .

We feel that we are responsible to ensure that the pups have a playtime during the day when we are at work. We are away from home for a long while, but only work four days a week :wavey:.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I certainly see your concern. Like I stated previously, I don't see why you cannot start a twice a day feeding.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont see why you can't switch to two now. I have been putting off switching to two until I get her off puppy food because I heard the amount you feed will be less with adult food and that way her meals are so big at the two meals. 

One thing you can do if you switch now is slow down the amount of time they take to eat as to reduce risk of bloat. We feed Koda out of a kibble ball and to eat a cup and a half it takes her 10-15 minutes. I think this greatly reduces her chance of bloat since it is not all being consumed in 1 minute. I think you want to gradually reduce the second feeding, not just all at once take it away.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Everyone is going to have their own opinion so here's mine.

The breeder for my now 14 week old and I have the same opinion and that is to move to 2 meals a day at 4 months old. I started doing 2 meals on weekends already since breakfast is much later to begin with on weekends. Four months is also the age to have already transitioned to and adult or ALS food even earlier. His transition to Acana grain free is already completed.

My now 4.5 year old Golden has been fed 2 meals a day since 10 weeks old and has always been on home cooked and ALS.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thanks!*

@cgriffin - I agree. We can start now. Probably if I were at home, I would continue the 3x a day with her resting before and after meals. Thank you :wavey:


@baumgartml16
We use a Kong Wobbler for part of her meal already. It takes her about 2 minutes for 1/2 cup. That is a good idea to try and feed her all of her kibble in the Kong. She still inhales it! I have stood by when she eats (in the bowls with the columns) and she sucks it up and only chews occasionally. No worries with her eating, at all! Thanks :wavey:.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt started 2 meals at 4 months.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

We switched Nyah to 2 meals from 3 at around 5.5 months... the same time we switched her to adult food which was recommended by our vet.


----------

